# storm 12-21-08 from NH



## T's snowplowing (Dec 30, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the storm of 12-21-08 more to come as the snow falls.............


----------



## 6.5LTDFisher (Dec 13, 2007)

Damn... Nice snow.. and wow does a white ford looking good lol


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures and nice truck!


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice truck I don't think I have seen you around Rochester


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice truck i have almost the exact one but mine is diesel


----------

